# 2009 show season.... 1 show left!



## mpbmorganev (May 24, 2009)

The season is almost over! Really, it is over for me. The last show is a 4-H fun show. I am trying to decide who to take. It will be a low key schooling show for my horses. I can only take 2, and I have 3 to choose from. Not really sure. 
Which 2 out of the 3 should I take?
Take Joker, the pony who wtc solid, but needs more exposure before kids can really show him. 
Take Frostie, 3 years old, never been to a show before, go to work there, not necessarily show. If I take Frostie though, I'd prefer not to take Joker as they are in love and will neigh to one another the whole time.
Take Gracie, she's been to two shows wt and was super well behaved. I'd take her walk trot to this one as well as her canter is not down pat. It would be good exposure for her because she's never been to these grounds.


Anyways, here are the best pictures from my 2009 show season!

First show for me......








^^That's my main show horse. He's a morgan. He's been really bad this year. We have a lot of schooling to do over the winter. 









^^ My bad morgan again. Actually, he was good for part of this show. I won the Equitation championship and got 4th out of 14 in Pleasure. I look huge on him. He's about 14.1ish and I'm only 5 feet tall. Why do I look huge on him!!??!!










^^ I know why I look huge on him. Lol. This is Joker, he's 12hh, I'm 5'. I'm not tall, but I look it on him! I took him to school him at the show, he's not quite ready for a child to show him, still needs some fine tuning. This was a day show right after a 3 day weekend show. He didn't go to the weekend show but I did and I was tired! I only did 2 classes, equitation, so I could get points. Got 2nd and 4th. He was forward, but couldn't blame him as he hadn't been worked for 3 days and only worked the day right before the show.









^^ And here's my biggest accomplishment of the year. This is little Gracie, 13.1ish hands of pintaloosa mare. I got her, she was green broke, no headset, no collection, basically riding a 2x4 around the ring. One year later, she solid walk trots, sets her head, collects. Still needs bending work and she is improving on her canter. This was her first show. She acted like she had been to the grounds a million times. We got 3rd and 4th. 









^^ And Gracie's 2nd show, same grounds. She was fussy in the bridle before the first class so I put her in a french link sweet iron loose ring. She went around with no headset but got 2nd miraculously. In the championship, this is a picture from it, I put her in a mullen mouth pelham, and she found her headset again. We got 3rd this time. It seems I always pin better in the class that the horse behaves worse in.









^^ And for kicks, there is Frostie. 

So, who should I take? 2 out of 3 between Frostie, Joker, and Gracie.


----------



## paintsrule (Aug 20, 2009)

I would take Joker to expose him more for the kids and do more training on him and then take the solidist of the other two so you can work hard on joker and relaxe as much as possible on the other one.


----------

